# How many 16oz jars per frame?



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

I know, How long is a string?

I am gearing up for my first harvest ( Neil Young playing inthe BG! ) and I am going to the shop and buy some glass 16oz honey jars.

I am trying to guestamate how many I will need to buy for roughly 24 frames?

I understand that if I filter the honey down a little more it will delay the crystallization process.

Do most people just put personal honey in qt. mason jars?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

vdotmatrix said:


> Do most people just put personal honey in qt. mason jars?


I do.

Rusty


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think std size is 3/4 or 1lb. If doing giveaway type stuff i would get those are 1/2 lb or 2oz mini-bear. 3lb quart is a bit larger than my costumers are looking for. If just storing, use foodsafe buckets or gallon containers. 

assuming full 10-frame medium box...about 40lb/box. So you need about 100qty, 1lb containers. Or 8.3 gallons worth of volume. 

Overall yield effeciency is probably most dependent on how well you remove the honey from the cappings.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Medium frames I get a quart apiece on average, extracted.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

so, should have just asked ONE question which was the approximately how many 16 oz jars of honey can come from an average frame of honey that was a regular 8-frame super instead of a FAT 7-frame...Thanks in advance- Oh see Burns375 responded in kind! thanks so about 100 16oz btls...thanks


Rusty Hills Farm said:


> I do.
> 
> Rusty


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

vdotmatrix said:


> so, should have just asked ONE question which was the approximately how many 16 oz jars of honey can come from an average frame of honey that was a regular 8-frame super instead of a FAT 7-frame...Thanks in advance- Oh see Burns375 responded in kind! thanks so about 100 16oz btls...thanks


Ah, shucks! I wuz just tryin' to be friendly!    (digs toe in dirt) 


:lpf:
Rusty


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I did my first extraction of 2 medium frames just to try out my home made extractor before I start pulling full boxes with 2 meduum frames neither of which were really fat I got 2.5 pint mason jars based on what was sitting on the bottom a couple hrs after I set it out for the bees to clean if I would have been more patient before cleanup I probably would have filled that 3rd pint and started a 4th


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

about 3 1/2 or a bit over per frame, 16oz jars. 
Honey weighs an average of 1lb per 12 fluid ounces.
A 16 Fluid Oz jar holds 1.33 lbs honey.
A quart jar holds 2.66 pounds of honey on average, I don't know why a lot of people say it's 3 pounds.
I get an average of 54-58lbs extracted out of 12 deep frames, running 8 frame boxes.
You should get 110.5 lbs or so from 24 deep frames.
110.5 / 1.3 = 85

You should get around 85 pint jars of honey, or more.
A 16oz jar is Fluid ounces, not Net Weight ounces.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I get roughly 1 gallon of honey for every 3 mediums frames (I use 8-frames boxes with 7 frames for my honey supers). Pulled 33 frames yesterday, got 11.25 gallons.

I only filter to get the bug parts and wax bits out.

Walmart brand quart jars are $9 for a dozen (I can also get the 16 fl oz bears from the local commercial bee keeper for the same price)


----------

